# Girlfriend - HELP!!



## Bench_It!! (Jan 22, 2001)

Didn't know which section to put this in.

My girlfriend is by no means fat. She has never lifted or really worked out, sports,..nothing. She has always had very smooth looking skin. No wrinkles, dimples, etc...
We started working out first of december. Nothing heavy, just working out to tone and get in her in shape. Since we've been working out she has added muscle to her legs, which look really good from the front. But in back she's starting to get this cottage cheese look. Nothing major, just a little bit. But now she's driving me nutz about it. What do we have to do to get rid of this? I'm trying to fix her diet now, but it wasn't that bad to begin with.

------------------
Shut up and LIFT!

[This message has been edited by Bench_It!! (edited 01-22-2001).]


----------



## EarWax (Jan 22, 2001)

Probably more cardio would do the trick?  I'm just a beginner here, so don't take my word for it.  Did her eating habits change after starting?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 22, 2001)

Well, the first thing I will say is for almost all women it is inevitable! Unless a female maintains a *very* lean physique, they are going to gain a little bit of fat in the behind. I guess it depends on how bad you're talking here.

Diet and cardio are always the answer, and my rule of thumb is 80% diet and 20% exercise. Since you say "nothing major" I guess I would just help her clean up the diet a bit, assuming that she maintains a regular workout regimen.


----------



## Oldman (Jan 23, 2001)

And she never had the cellulite appearance before working out, only after?  Weird...

Everybody has cellulite, most men have much less than most women.  Only surgery can eliminate it.  Its just an accumulation of fat cells beneath the lower layers of skin.

My wild guess is that she had relatively loose muscles and loose skin and the cellulite was spread out evenly and therefore not noticeable. Then she toned/tightened up the muscles providing a 'harder' surface over which the cellulite and then the softer skin is stretched causing the cellulite to clump a bit and become noticeable.

Or, in other words, she's in-between.  Stick with the workouts and the skin will catch up and spread the cellulite back out smooth.

She should also drink lots of water and eat low/no fat low/no salt.


----------



## Bench_It (Jan 23, 2001)

Think you're right Oldman. Thanks. I'm trying to straighten her diet out now. But she loves carbs. Just like I do.

------------------
Shut Up and LIFT!!


----------



## Oldman (Jan 23, 2001)

Who doesn't love carbs!

My girlfriend has a cellulite problem also.

Oddly, the thing that works the best for her is a good deep tan.


----------

